# Training - weightloss WITHOUT SLEEP



## Back2gym (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi all,
I am in a new stage in my life where I need to lose a substantial amount of weight (roughly 120 lbs), and I need to get back to the gym. The problem is, due to my schedule I roughly get 3 hrs of sleep a night during the week, Monday through Friday. On the weekends I can occasionally get more closer to 6 hrs. I know your body recovers when it gets sufficient sleep, so I was hoping to get some feedback here.

I usually wake up around 7:30am, busy until 10am. 
Get ready for work at 2pm and leave by 3pm. 
I do not get back home until (earliest) 1:30am-2:30am. 
I can train either after 10am (and not get sleep until 3am) or after work at 1:30am and get only 3ish hours of sleep.

Can anyone figure out this riddle so I get the most out of my workouts? 
Also, would be starting out with a cleanse of sorts, only juicing and aminos for the first couple of months. 

Thanks,
-B


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 5, 2018)

Bad news bears, not only will you not gain muscle since they need lots of time to recover which is the reason we sleep- to recover our whole body and mind. But you're also going to begin to suffer effects from no sleep, high stress, low test, weight gain.  Just my 2 cents

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2018)

Back2gym said:


> Hi all,
> I am in a new stage in my life where I need to lose a substantial amount of weight (roughly 120 lbs), and I need to get back to the gym. The problem is, due to my schedule I roughly get 3 hrs of sleep a night during the week, Monday through Friday. On the weekends I can occasionally get more closer to 6 hrs. I know your body recovers when it gets sufficient sleep, so I was hoping to get some feedback here.
> 
> I usually wake up around 7:30am, busy until 10am.
> ...



that's rough man, personally I need 6-7 hours per night but no more. at 3 hours I think that would definitely hinder recovery and gains.


----------

